# Hot Spots Charters - Bay Snapper, Grouper, and Redfish- Lots of Pics



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Snapper season has started out nothing short of amazing in the bay! So far I have not caught a snapper I had to measure yet! The grouper are also biting in the bay well and all have been released in good health. Live and dead baits are both producing nice keeper fish. I have used a lot of menhaden, croakers, mackerel, threadfins, ly's, and a few cigar minnows. 

The redfish bite is as good as it gets right now! Lots of bull redfish in the pass but slot fish are few and far between. Most fish are over 30". 

Everybody get a couple while you can!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

A few more pics


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Good job Matt!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job capt.! you guys doing a fine job...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn it man!


----------



## Rediculous (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice report. Are you catching those fish in Choctawhatchee bay or Pensacola bay?


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Holy Cow! Those are huge bay snapper (Pensacola Bay).


----------



## Rediculous (Jun 4, 2012)

Foulhook said:


> Holy Cow! Those are huge bay snapper (Pensacola Bay).


Thanks


----------



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

Capt.
Are these on bay structure or in holes? I am new to Pensacola bay fishing. I have been goinf to spot 10-20 miles out to catch fish of this quality. It would be nice to have inshore locations when it is too rough to get out.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

captfredscharters said:


> Capt.
> Are these on bay structure or in holes? I am new to Pensacola bay fishing. I have been goinf to spot 10-20 miles out to catch fish of this quality. It would be nice to have inshore locations when it is too rough to get out.


Thanks everybody!

I fish structure in the bay. Rocks, ledges, and artificial wrecks can all hold fish. I've spent many boring days riding around staring at the bottom machine looking for new spots.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Capt. Matt :Spending time on the water is what you have to do if you want snapper spots it's what you call paying your dues ! By the way nice pics


----------



## stumblefish (Jul 9, 2011)

Any of the reds on top water right now?


----------

